# Getting detail



## younglecky (4 Feb 2017)

I've only started out at the scrolling and it's a very addictive pass time.

Looking through google etc I see some projects that people have done, and the detail in them are immense.

I understand that going slow and having patience is key, but how do they get the blade started in internal work?

The smallest drill bit I have is 1.0mm and have to use a dremel which is never at a perfect 90 degrees.

Is it just a case of working on a larger sheet so the detail isn't as detailed so to say?

Oh and also, where does everyone get there ideas from? I'm not the most artistic person so I either have to stick the picture onto my timber or use carbon paper

Thanks in advance for any tips


----------



## linkshouse (4 Feb 2017)

You really need a drill press to dril your holes in anything but the thinnest of material. Mine is a cheap energetic model from Screwfix with 10mm chuck but it holds 1mm drills fine.

As for ideas, the Steve Good website is as good a starting point as any. But there are lots more ust type scrollsaw patterns or intarsia patterns into Google. If you're just looking for inspiration, change the results to images.

Phill


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Feb 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Lots of information and support here so ask away ;-)

To answer your question "_how do they get the blade started in internal work?_", yes you drill a small hole just big enough to accept the blade. Then un-clamp the blade (at the top), feed the blade through the hole, then re-clamp it again and carry on with the internal cut. For other internal cuts this process is obviously repeated. Phill is right, get yourself a drill press. They aren't particularly expensive and have many uses. By the way, it would be more efficient to drill all your holes before you sit down to start scrolling for better workflow ;-)

If however, you mean veining? This is like feathers for example or the attached picture, then here are some good tips http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/article ... g-tips-r47 

Good luck

Barry


----------



## NazNomad (5 Feb 2017)

+1 for veining cuts to add detail.

You can also drill your entry hole at the junction of two veining cuts, you won't see the hole afterwards.

But vertical drill IS paramount. Can you get the drill-press add-on for your Dremel?


My attempt at veining cuts on a plywood puzzle - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AILZ8dCx9sw


----------



## Lons (5 Feb 2017)

Just another tip if you do get a standard drill press which is always a very useful tool, it's well worth buying a couple of jewellers pin chucks. I've had them for years and leave tiny drill bits in permanently for instant use.

You can pay pennies ar quite a lot but something like this at the cheap end is fine for light use. https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/4-piece ... Gwodx90CHA

or this http://www.axminster.co.uk/pin-chuck-set-800278

Bob


----------



## Aggrajag (6 Feb 2017)

Don't get the drill press for the Dremel; I got one and it's utter s, h one, t. It does not drill vertically without applying pressure (e.g with a rubber band) to one side. Save yourself teh £25 and get a cheap "real" bench drill for £60. I got one from JTF and it's perfect.


----------



## Claymore (6 Feb 2017)

Lidl have some cheap bench drills in store now which would be ideal for ya, have to agree regarding the Dremel stand its made from plastic and bends easily......if you get a drill press you can also use it with sanding drums and mops aswell as drilling your holes.


----------



## Walney Col (6 Feb 2017)

I have one of these:-




They're less than 12 high and cost less than £50 from ebay, have a 6mm chuck, and do the vast majority of everything I ever want related to the scroll saw work including the use of sanding drums up to 2" diameter.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PCB-Art-Jewle ... 43ea9b2ba7
The one drawback would be that the doesn't have enough throat depth to reach the middle of any piece of wood greater than 9" (for which I chuck a drill up in my dremel) but then none of the full size cheap pillar drills can match the throat depth of a scroll saw either.

Col.


----------



## younglecky (6 Feb 2017)

Thanks for all the help folks.

I actually have a pillar drill, but like most chucks they only go down to around 2mm odd, so I'll definitely be looking into the pin chucks (never knew of such a thing).

I'm getting the hang of the veining, just didn't know how to get it started if there was nowhere to lead into it, but with a pin chuck and a small enough bit I should be grand.

Where do you folks buy your blades? The hardware store near me has some, but not a great selection, finding sites to post to northern Ireland isn't easy either without it costing me an arm and a leg


----------



## loftyhermes (6 Feb 2017)

I took the chuck that closes to zero from an old hand drill and put that in the pillar drill chuck. I have used the following for my blades, 
http://www.alwayshobbies.com/tools/powe ... ccessories
http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/cate ... ades_1.htm
http://www.hegner.co.uk/catalogsearch/r ... 0&q=blades
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## NazNomad (6 Feb 2017)

younglecky":18l4zc79 said:


> Where do you folks buy your blades?



Niqua blades from FleaBay

None of the links in the post above work, so ... 

http://www.alwayshobbies.com/tools/power-tools/blades-and-accessories

http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/category_Fret_Saw_Blades_1.htm

http://www.hegner.co.uk/products/sp...lsaw-blades-accessories/scrollsaw-blades.html


----------



## loftyhermes (6 Feb 2017)

NazNomad":2zat0s5m said:


> younglecky":2zat0s5m said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you folks buy your blades?
> ...



Bug**r! 
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## younglecky (6 Feb 2017)

Thanks. Ordered a few of always hobbies there to try out different sizes etc.

henger has Northern Irelands postcode blocked, and original marquetry ltd charges over £19 for delivery


----------



## Buffalo Chas (6 Feb 2017)

I live in Lurgan, County Armagh. I use Pegas blades and buy them from Axminster Tools. Their shipping rate is £4.95 to NI but if you're buying say 8 or 10 packs it becomes a bearable cost for an excellent blade.

Good to have you on the forum. I think that's 3 of us now from Northern Ireland.

Happy scrolling

Charley

PS what's your first name.


----------



## NazNomad (7 Feb 2017)

Just an add... If you find, as I have with some timbers, that your veining cut isn't very visible, just run up the same cut with a spiral blade to widen the kerf a bit.


----------



## younglecky (8 Feb 2017)

Buffalo Chas":2xmgq24z said:


> I live in Lurgan, County Armagh. I use Pegas blades and buy them from Axminster Tools. Their shipping rate is £4.95 to NI but if you're buying say 8 or 10 packs it becomes a bearable cost for an excellent blade.
> 
> Good to have you on the forum. I think that's 3 of us now from Northern Ireland.
> 
> ...



I'm Keith  Live in Castlederg out in the west of Tyrone


----------



## Claymore (8 Feb 2017)

I'm Brian and I'm round the bend! 9-)


----------



## Buffalo Chas (8 Feb 2017)

Hi Keith. Glad to know you. Didn't realise there was life that far west of the Bann lol. Yes, as you have already found scrolling soon becomes very addictive. I've only been scrolling for about a year myself and have to thank the guys and girls on this forum for the many tips and pieces of advice I have picked up from following the various threads. Any help or advice you need, don't be afraid to ask. Someone on here will surely have the answer. - most probably not me!!

Charley


----------



## NazNomad (8 Feb 2017)

Claymore":10lovjps said:


> I'm Brian and I'm round the bend! 9-)



As the Cheshire Cat said, ''we're all mad here''. :-D


----------



## xiphidius (9 Feb 2017)

Good to know your only down the road Charley in case I snap the odd blade lol


----------



## Sherman1973 (12 Feb 2017)

bodgerbaz":1narbs8v said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Lots of information and support here so ask away ;-)
> 
> ...



veining really does add another dimension. thanks for the link with tips. very helpful


----------

